# Frozen Corn Dogs



## geek with fire (Apr 23, 2008)

Times being tough, and me being poor, I haven't been willing to expend the duckets on a decent hunk of meat lately.  But while smoking some beans for church this weekend, I thought I'd take advantage of the wasted space in the smoker.  I had let a few frozen el'cheapo corn dogs thaw a bit, then popped them onto the hot side of the 225 smoker for about 45 minutes.  Smoke was apple and really seemed to compliment the honey in the corn dog batter.

This weekend, I think I'm gonna try frozen burritos.  Now how could that possibly bad, eh?


----------



## "hi" (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice, on my low budget weekends, I go to the market and find whats on special and pick that up.....OR, I get the "managers special" thats like .99 a lb.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 23, 2008)

I spose it beats chewing gum Josh.leave it to you for a gourmet dinner from a smoker-hehe


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 23, 2008)

Next up........TV Dinners in the smoker!!!!  You may find the "next best BBQ" idea!!

keep smokin brother!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 23, 2008)

TV dinners on the smoker. Wouldn't need to worry about refilling the water pan.


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 23, 2008)

Interesting.  Let us know how the burritos turn out.  I have a few of these..


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 23, 2008)

Is trout season open in your neck of the woods? They make good Q. You could get the ol BB gun out and pop a few robins or a rabbit if you have any in your area.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 23, 2008)

Geek with Fire
You always surprise me with your thoughts !!! I mean that in the best possible way, your always thinking and thinking of stuff I wish I would have thought (if I would just slow down and think) of..... Hhhmmm.....maple smoked pancakes !!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

smoking right now.........and i have some frozen corn dogs.......i will try em still frozen, and see how that werks


----------



## kookie (Apr 23, 2008)

Interesting idea..................Might have to try them sometime...........


----------



## geob (Apr 23, 2008)

Road Kill is a cheap way to smoke and mighty tasty to.  Telling a southern secret here, take a spray can of paint to work with you and circle all the road kill ya see.  On the way home ya can pick up anything not in a circle.  Nothing like FRESH ROAD KILL.


geob


----------



## ddave (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you, Josh, for helping me convince my wife that I am not obsessed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually, my son and I had frozen burritos for dinner the other night and he said, "Hey Dad, I wonder how these would be on the smoker?"

You will have to let us know how it goes.

Smoke on, brother!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Dave


----------



## bassman (Apr 24, 2008)

You know what they say: "No Qview, it didn't happen".


----------



## white cloud (Apr 24, 2008)

You are what you eat. You big ol smoked corn dog you.....................


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMOKED corn dogs????? Geek! Geek! Things are NOT that bad dude!  
Now a smoked frozen burrito......................
Possibilities.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 24, 2008)

white cloud..........have you ever posted your pic of the corn roaster thinging bobby


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 24, 2008)

I just figured up that it costs me about $9.75 in gas every day, just to go to work.  I figured if I give up lunch, I can just about afford to work; so yea, things are that bad.

But, I aint no victim, and I aint complaining.  I'm just making lemonade out of lemons....hmm....wonder if I could smoke them lemons?


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 24, 2008)

Hang in there things will get better soon.


----------



## pitrow (Apr 24, 2008)

I hear ya on that! I just did the math and I'm spending $14.75 a day in gas just to get back and forth to work. I've already had to cut out the luxuries like fancy espresso and going out for lunch everyday, I brew my own coffee at home and bring a sack lunch. I haven't been able to afford to fire up my smoker in almost a month, can't afford the meat and I don't want to run up my electric bill either (MES). I tell ya, if things keep going the way they are, it's going to be a BAD summer.


----------



## navionjim (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn Geek.. I'd take up a collection for ya, but as someone said it tough all over now. Hope we can live through one more year of George. Smoked Corn Dogs sound pretty good. I've tried making corn dogs from scratch before and it aint that easy! Getting the pancake batter / cornmeal slurry to stuck to the dog being the worst part. Once you get that down then you can move on to quality sausage and different batter mix. I'm going to have to try making a fancy one and smoking it now. See what you started!

Jimbo


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 24, 2008)

Oooo. Smoked Braut's then dipped and fried into corn dogs. Now that sound bangin!

Also, no collection plate needed.  If you could see my girlish figure, you'd know I'm not missing too many meals!


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2008)

Josh,

I think you may be sitting on a gold mine with your BBQ Command Center.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






From what I have read, unless I am misunderstanding the information, the Stoker and BBQ Guru are on/off type controls.  I think your method with the PID loop and variable damper and fan controls are much more sophisticated and would provide much more control and a rock solid temperature line without the above and below setpoint cycling associated with on/off type controls -- IMHO.

Dave


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks.  It's been a fun little project.  I'd have to play with a Guru or a Stoker to see for sure, but I'll bet they use PID loops as well.  They just don't vary the speed of the fan.  I think they pulse the fan as needed.  Same RPM's, just more or less pulses depending on how much of an adjusment to make.  I could be way off though.


----------

